# SnowMan Rear pull plow.



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Been plowing all night. Our first demo SnowMan rear mount pull plow arived today. Will install tomorow and test. Am excited to see how it performs. If anybody else has one, I would appreciate your comments and opinions both positive and negative. Thank You

Dave.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

Bolts Indus.
Could you post pics of it when you are done. I am 75% positive I am getting the angle blade they show for a SUV towards the end of this winter or beginning of next winter depending on the snow. If it keeps snowing like this (none) it will be next winter.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Try to get it at the very end of this season. Usually there will be some sales.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

av.

I'm not to good at the picture stuff. Lucky to be able to do this on a PC. They have a website for pics.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Must be somebody with a SnowMan rear pull plow?


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

Have a snoman in the shop today . customer backed into a pole and bent the portion that slides into receiver of hitch. (its solid steel, not tube). The one thing i like better on the Daniels compared to this unit is daniels has 3 point attachment vs. one.


----------



## stackitslamit (Nov 12, 2002)

we run 2 snowman plows. love them great for condos and residentials. love them on commercials also.

tripping action of blade is a big plus over daniels
raises higher than daniels to reach over drifts in front of garage doors.

not ugly blue like daniels.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I just got the 75 LDA for home use. Only had 1 chance to use it so far. Did a good job. I have a gravel driveway and I'd say it did about as good as what I've had done in past years by a contractor. It is a bit tricky monitoring the position in the back, but not too bad. It is also not as easy to attach & remove as the videos show; at least not yet, hopefully with practice it will come easier. The frame on the plow must be perfectly level with the receiver on the truck, otherwise you will just push the plow back when trying to hook it up. This is made harder for me with my uneven gravel drive. 
Do a search on this site for snowman. There are a few more out there. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Just finished installing the SnowMan 70 and did a test run. works pretty good. The down pressure is enough to lift the rear of the truck right up. Did my own property where I couldn't get with the front plow. This is going to be a useful item. Will be taking reidential driveway accounts now that I can do them properly and fast.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

badranman:

Did you get my PM.


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

*Bolts*

Just got it. Thanks. Will call you later tonight. :waving:


----------



## chris08087 (Oct 25, 2003)

I got the 80 rs model, and I got to use it last week. The main reason I bought it was for a small development where I have to clear all of the driveways(single car and some double car) I was using a kubota with a rear blade to pull the drives on one side of the street, and the snowman plow on the other side. The snowman was alot better and faster. Its nice to be able to work from the comfort of your truck, and it seemed to go faster and get the drived done quicker than the kubota. It seemed like the rear plow was done his side before the kubota was halfway done. Between those two rear plows and a front end loader to clear the street, I cleared 270 d-ways in about 5 hours. and that was about 2" of snow. I like the snowman rear plow, and the model I got has two hookups, not one, so it seems pretty strong. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Barberry Hill (Oct 24, 2003)

Say, from what are you gents hanging these rear plows?
What is the weight?
What are the prices installed?
How much do they hinder turning in tight spots?
What is approximate distance from rear bumper?
Got a lot more questions too!!!


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

The weight is about 500-600, and cost around 3000 installed, give or take a few. They shouldnt hinder turning much since they hang off he back or your truck. But the back end does stick out from 3-4 ft extra. Thats about all i have learned from reading threads and looking on the net. Would really like snowmans 80rs though.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

Anyone know what the cash and carry (no installation) price of the 75LDA is?


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

I've seen them range from 2500-2700.00 cash and carry. Install is relatively easy


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

What is the controller look like for these?
Does anyone have negatives about these or does everyone love them


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

The controller looks like a Western - small box with a short Joystick, the joystick is larger in diameter than the Westerns and of course only has up and down. No Negatives here, I think they might work better if they had sides on them that move up and down like the turk-key wings.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

avalancheplow 

The joystick for the 75 LDA does have a side to side to side as that model does pivot. So far the only negatives I have are the couple I mentioned earlier in this post. I still have only used it once. Forecast is calling for anywhere from 1-3 to 4-6 between tonight and Tuesday, so I should get some more practice.
I bought directly from manufacturer since I did not have a local dealer. Closest dealer to me wanted $2900? I paid $2200 + $200 for freight. It did take me the better part of a day to put it together and run the wiring.


Barberry Hill

The 75 LDA mounts to a standard 3" receiver hitch.


----------



## JimNasium (Dec 2, 2002)

Is it possible to plow residential drives with just a pull plow and not a front one?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

it is possible but you wont be able to stack snow. you would run out of places to put the snow real fast. i would recomend getting a front plow over a rear plow.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Jim
I have used my plow three times now and I only have the pull plow. It depends on the layout of the driveway you need to plow. I live at the end of a cul-de-sac so I am able to pull the snow out and spread it out along the sides. The angle feature makes this easier, I angle to the full extent and let the snow run off to that side. I did a small driveway last night with street parking and was able to pile the snow up against the curb using the same method. There was about 3-4 inches on the ground and I was able to get most of it piled up against the curb. If there is much more snow it will become more difficult to do so, and I can see running out of room to pile up the snow. The manufacturer for the one I have does not recommend using it to push snow, only pull. There is another manufacturer in upstate NY that does. The downside to that plow is that it does not have angle control. The plow will angle itself based on the side that has the most snow. The upside would be the ability to push the snow into larger piles. I also used it this morning to clear a path in my street that the wind had blown over. Now, this is the first plow I have used so I can only speak theoretically, but I can see how a front mount plow may have worked better in this application. I had to clear a path about 1000 feet with snow drifts close to 6". I made it through without too much trouble, but had to make 3 passes to get it clear enough for me to feel confident that my wife could easily pass. I probably could have made it faster with a front mount plow. 
So it really depends on what you need to do as far as if a pull plow will be enough.


----------

